# Looking for help with a problem...or two...or..



## DKEPL (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello I am in a certain situation that I would like some outside perspective on from someone who isn't a friend of either of us...will be posting soon.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

DKEPL said:


> Hello I am in a certain situation that I would like some outside perspective on from someone who isn't a friend of either of us...will be posting soon.


Can I hazard a wild guess that you are Asian?


----------



## DKEPL (Oct 7, 2019)

Not even close. White guy from the midwest...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

DKEPL said:


> Not even close. White guy from the midwest...


It was your initials that made me ask the questions. No offense meant.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. Please find the section on TAM which most fits your needs and post away. You'll get all the help and advice that you need.

Plus there are some helpful resources, too.


----------

